# how to trap muskrat huts in the ice?



## bowhunter3 (Oct 29, 2008)

how do you trap muskrat huts when the ice moves in? thanks


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Spud hole in the ice and place trap in run.Make sure ice is safe before walking out on it.


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

You don't trap the main dens. You trap the channels between dens but be carful, Ice tends to be thinner there. Use the old carrot on a stick trick. Neal


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 29, 2008)

ok thanks alot


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Neal,why would you not place the trap at the "main" hut/house runway?Also,what is the old carrot on a stick trick and how do you set it up under ice?Are you talking about board set's?


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

I was brief but I did mean to say the main channel between the hut and feeding den. You can trap any channel you'd like really.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Here ya go, a thread I made up a while back that is a sticky in the archive thread. Lot of good info here.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=203662

Good luck.


----------

